# OBA Surfside with Rockinchef



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Justin and I were on the beach at daybreak. One long fight with Big Nasty's each at this point. Mine was the first on new Star Paraflex Surf/Penn Squall 12 combo. Justin's came in on light tackle...Battle 4000 w/10lb test on a Pier Pest Custom (Batson). Fun stuff!


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*oba*

Thats a wide black. Hey Joe if you are going to be in town a day or two I have a reel I would like to get to you to have it worked on.LPlease let me know if this will work Thanks

Matt


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Black Lot,s of fun for sure Didn't you come by the store this Morning!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice fish...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Redfish said:


> Nice Black Lot,s of fun for sure Didn't you come by the store this Morning!!!


What store?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ended up the day with a light tackle Bull...Abu Garcia STX low-pro bait caster, 6 1/2 foot Pompano Joe Custom, 12# mono and a #6 circle (fishing for Whiting about 10 yards from shore.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice drums ! Any luck on the whiting ?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice drums ! Any luck on the whiting ?


Fished for them, but nothin.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome Joe!!!!!!!
Miss fishing with you....
Check it it out


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Walked out on okaloosa and navarre pier yesterday
Pompano offically showed up in massive size schools


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

what type of rig were you using and what kind of bait? and how close to the pass are you


----------

